# MAVLINK Probleme



## etf3k (6. Jul 2014)

Hallo, 
mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus...habe 2 funktionierende Android Apps...eine mitentwickelt und eine als freien Code.Muss jetzt aus den 2 stück eine machen.....
Habe eine USB Controller Class die ich in die andere implementieren muss um auf mein Arduino zugreifen zu können....weis aber nicht bei dem Umfang wo diese einsetzen muss.
Kann da wer helfen?

Mfg


----------



## dzim (6. Jul 2014)

Ich schau' mal in meine Glasskugel....
Nein. Keine Ahnung.

Das kann aber schon daran liegen, das ich von den Projekten keine Ahnung habe, daher wird sich die Frage nur sehr schwer beantworten lassen, befürchte ich.


----------

